# twin towers



## Jaam2005 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WORLD TRADE CENTER ZARAGOZA (SPAIN)*
Architect: *Jose Aranaz de Motta*
Construction by: *DRAGADOS, SA*
Date: *2005-2008*


edited by Taller, Better
please repost pictures with credits to the source as required in this section. Thank you.


----------



## jus2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

germany frankfurt am main , Deutsche Bank tower 2x 155m


edited by Taller, Better
please repost pictures with credits to the source as required in this section. Thank you.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Katowice - Stalexport 1 & 2 (height, storeys, built: 99/92, 22/20, 1981/1982).

edited by Taller, Better
please repost pictures with credits to the source as required in this section. Thank you.

Ok, I hope this will be ok:

(author: sky's the limit, source: SSC polish subforum)


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul, Turkey:*

Is Bank Towers:











Sabanci Center:











TAT Towers:











Metrocity Residential Towers:











Tekstilkent Towers:












Kempisnki Residences Astoria:











Barbaros Plaza 1 & 2:











Trump Towers (U/C):











Selenium Twins (U/C):











Arkon Park Residence (U/C):


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

No one can beat Istanbul, its twins capital of the world. :cheers:


----------



## HeinrichT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Tornimäe Twin Towers Tallinn, Estonia*

edited by Taller, Better
please repost pictures with credits to the source as required in this section. Thank you.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

MDguy said:


> Does anyone have an aerial of Calgary showing why i think it deserves the name "the city of twins!" ?


It does deserve that moniker, but "The Stampede City" is fairly well entrenched.


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

Colombo World Trade Centre, Colombo, Sri Lanka:

edited by Taller, Better
please repost pictures with credits to the source as required in this section. Thank you.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deutsche Bank twin towers, Frankfurt:
(by *David Hulme* - flickr)


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

Time Warner Center in NYC


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*The mods have had to do a lot of deleting in this thread which is a waste of time for all of us, as most of the people posting have not included any credits for the pictures they are uploading. I don't want to close threads, but if people are going to contribute to these general photo threads, they have to follow the rules of the forum and clearly state credit links. Thank you*


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

Twin center , Casablanca: Morocco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics folks *should be with credit of course *
but we forget the true "twin towers" :








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pictureinfocus/59946769/


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

WTC MONTEVIDEO:


----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

Chicago's Marina Towers :cheers:


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

notre dame de paris












notre dame de montreal


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

petronas are the best of course


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Of course? 'Best' is a subjective word, and therefore nothing can be undeniably the best, as you propose. I like Petronas, but your comment is absurd.


----------



## felix801 (Feb 12, 2008)

those notre dame towers are not really twins, especially the Paris one...


----------



## Gordon2 (Jun 15, 2008)

El Faro Towers - Buenos Aires, Argentina



Complejo Mirabilia - Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Gordon2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dolfines Guaraní Towers - Rosario City, Argentina


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like Chicago towers!


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tijuana B.C. Mexico.*

The Twin towers complex and shoping center in Tijuana B.C. Mexico.


----------



## Warszawa (May 22, 2008)

*Twin Towers - Warsaw*

Warsaw, Poland

Twin Towers:








































by MarcinK


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> I like Chicago towers!


I totally agree. I live in tower (1 of 5) that's design was inspired by Marina City and find it cool . But original Chicago towers are absolutely wonderful - can't take my eyes off them :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: For me one (two actually :lol of the best buildings ever :banana:


----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

^^Marina City used to be the Jetsons House :lol:...But they will live in the Chicago Spire now! 
























Chicago Spire. :cheers:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

1000city said:


> I totally agree. I live in tower (1 of 5) that's design was inspired by Marina City and find it cool . But original Chicago towers are absolutely wonderful - can't take my eyes off them :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: For me one (two actually :lol of the best buildings ever :banana:


Casablanca Twin Centre


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

all of them are beautiful but in different ways


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

FS towers, Milan (now under recladding)








From Flickr, yet posted on SSC


NH Hotel leaning towers, almost done, Milan Fair Rho








From SSC by an Italian forumer

Not very tall, but I like the black mirror effect.


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

San Gimignano twin towers









From Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

indaco1 said:


> NH Hotel leaning towers, almost done, Milan Fair Rho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap! Looks very nice


----------



## yarabundi (Feb 25, 2008)

*I'm sorry to revive this post...*

...but I really need to know where these two twin towers are located : 


source : http://www.toutsimcity.com/index.php


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

yarabundi said:


> ...but I really need to know where these two twin towers are located :
> 
> 
> source : http://www.toutsimcity.com/index.php


Dnepropetrovsk ( Ukrain)


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

St-Petersburg ( Russia)

Victory Sq ( Pl. Pobedy) Towers

by Fenol


----------



## yarabundi (Feb 25, 2008)

Ruso malo : thank you !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo, Egypt:


From SSC forumer Skyline_FFM


----------

